
New model looks at what might happen if SARS-CoV-2 is here to stay - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/new-model-looks-at-what-might-happen-if-sars-cov-2-is-here-to-stay/
======
gdubs
First, the human immune system is astounding. That’s become more clear to me
than ever. That cells can signal distress, that memory cells exist — it’s all
pretty unbelievable.

Second, it’s still so crazy to me that we let this get out of control.
Predictable, yes. But crazy nonetheless.

My take is that it’s short-termism. We seem incapable as a society of making
hard choices that will hurt in the short term but help us in the long term.
I’ve said before that there are obvious Climate Change parallels. “Too
expensive to fix”, etc.

Again, none of it’s necessarily surprising - it’s human behavior after all.
But I really do think we’d be better off if we could confront our short-
termism as a society and invest ahead of time. “An ounce of prevention...”.

------
rpiguy
The models developed thus for SARS-CoV-2 hardly inspire confidence. I am tired
of looking at models.

